# Triangular head screwdriver???



## Sasqui (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, perhaps you've seen the triangular head screws on some toys (almost ALL kids meal toys - made in China).  I've looked all over the place for triangular head screwdrivers with no luck - has anyone seen or heard of these?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2007)

Have never seen one. Someone please post a pic of this rarity.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe Nintendo used to (and might still use) use these on Game Boys.
Just go to any mod-cip website, or similar places, and you'll likely find a 'driver for it.
I'll see if I can dig any US ones up for you

EDIT: I was wrong, Nintendo uses the wacko tri-wing. Can't find the traingular one though.


----------



## keakar (Jun 6, 2007)

take a cheap allen wrench and put it to a grinding wheel to make your own tool then replace it with a "normal" screw. a little time invested and you will have it.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

keakar said:


> take a cheap allen wrench and put it to a grinding wheel to make your own tool then replace it with a "normal" screw. a little time invested and you will have it.



If I can't find mfg driver, that is a good idea, I have a grinder and dremel... but SOMEONE must make them - the screws exist!!!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

I used to have to repair ppls pokemon games back in the day(13years old) by replacing the battery in the cartridge. I had to stick perfectly sized scizzors into the hole and use that. It worked, but I've always wondered what kind of tool that is also. 

I've seen those kinds of screws a lot.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> I used to have to repair ppls pokemon games back in the day(13years old) by replacing the battery in the cartridge. I had to stick perfectly sized scizzors into the hole and use that. It worked, but I've always wondered what kind of tool that is also.



It's like the *straight, phillips, hex, box, torx* - they all make screwdrivers, but I just cant find the *TRIX*.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> It's like the *straight, phillips, hex, box, torx* - they all make screwdrivers, but I just cant find the *TRIX*.



http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=122828

This thread might help.

Oh and it's called Triangle Recess(TP3), that might aid you in finding one.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=122828
> 
> This thread might help.
> 
> Oh and it's called Triangle Recess(TP3), that might aid you in finding one.



You've confirmed my fears - no one can find these...  I will post some pics of the screw head, I assume others have seen them.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> You've confirmed my fears - no one can find these...  I will post some pics of the screw head, I assume others have seen them.



They can be found, they are just very uncommon. I found some bits though. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/

Type Triangle into the search, then scroll down to triangle screwdriver bits, you'll find it.

EDIT: Also, I found something else that might work, but they call them delta bits or something here, I don't know if it's the same thing.

http://www.mvipro.com/7pcset.html


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> They can be found, they are just very uncommon. I found some bits though.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> ...




Both links were dry.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Both links were dry.



I know mcmaster has them. 

You just gotta scroll down and look. I would post a SS but I'm on linux and can't figure out how to use this damn paint thing.


----------



## driver66 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2381

maybe


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

You should start modding normal screwdrivers into these things and sell them to geeks.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 6, 2007)

Crafstman "Screw out" screw removal tool kit, works; and you can use it for more than just 'Triangle' screws.;

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...bcat=Bolt-Out,+Taps+&+Dies&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

driver66 said:


> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2381
> 
> maybe



Wow, that's the closest thing yet...   wish it showed the size, and I'm sure the Roomba internal battery pack is probably made in China


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> You should start modding normal screwdrivers into these things and sell them to geeks.



Wish life was that easy


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.mcmaster.com/

Catalog page 2755, all the way at the bottom.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> They can be found, they are just very uncommon. I found some bits though.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> Type Triangle into the search, then scroll down to triangle screwdriver bits, you'll find it.





newtekie1 said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> Catalog page 2755, all the way at the bottom.



Thanks - I missed it in bigboi's link... certainly looks like those are it.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 6, 2007)

Theyre probably limited availablity because the company doesnt want you opening whatever your trying to open. Assholes


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Newtekie, I was on linux at the time and couldn't figure out how to post screenshots.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 6, 2007)

No problem, I've been there.


----------

